# Worming questions



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wondering if there is an inexpensive option for worming my 8 week old anatolian/pyrenees cross?I was looking at Nexex Plus and others through Jeffers and I wondered if there was an option that was available close to home that would be cheaper.Horse paste or something?


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Liqui-Care P (Pyrantel Pamoate) for horses. 1cc/10 lbs.


----------



## lockhart76 (Jul 31, 2011)

use ivomec or a similar ivermectin product. Use the injectable forumula (recommended for pigs cows sheep etc) and give it to the dogs orally. This is an off label use that your vet may or may not know about. If you want I can provide the precise dosages per bodyweight of your dogs. DO NOT use this on border collies or other high strung/herding dogs. We have ten large breed dogs and have been using this for some time with good success. Worming them all regularly was simply too expensive with conventional products.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

We pick up a bottle of ivamec for swine, not the bovine one. If you look at Heartguard and some of the others its the exact same thing listed under ivamec. We give 1 cc per 50lbs and the bottle goes a long way. Takes some food, or chunk of ground meat and shot it in their. They don't seem to like the taste. And a little treat after. Make sure to keep it refrigerated. Heve used this on GS. siberians. boston bull terreriors, boxers and a few others.


----------

